# Does fish bite right after it rains?



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Well,it's almost noon and i'll probably hit GYB by 2pm. By that time, the band of storm should have pass and gone. 

Question is does fish bite right after it rains? I'm thinking the fresh water from the rain will stop the fish from bitting. 
Or I'm just overthinking here


----------



## Rodney (Jan 2, 2009)

it's "do" not "does".


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Sure they do. I have caught fish during the rain as well. The freshness does'nt matter with little rainshowers. What does matter is Lightining.

Be sure to post up if you get into them. Post the GPS coordinates so that I can go enjoy the fishing too.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> it's "do" not "does".


Thanks bro! That was much needed! LOL! It was killin me.


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

*I have had luck*

I have had great success after a rain.

The thing I don't like is we always have English majors on here that are here to only point out others bad grammar.

I understood what you asked and I am sure others will as well.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Blue Light Special said:


> The thing I don't like is we always have English majors on here that are here to only point out others bad grammar.


We were just tryin to help a brother out. Chill bro.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

It is raining like crazy in west bay, gonna go out later, ill tell yal how i do


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Fish bite when they are hungry or see something they just can not resist.

Ive caught fish in rain, snow, and days when it is PERFECT.

The best time to go fishing, is when you can get on the water... PERIOD

Just my 2 cents lol


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> We were just tryin to help a brother out. Chill bro.


Well by the looks of it he has 1 wife, 4 daughters and 1 Female dog. I see where Bluelight could be stressed out at times.

Look Bluelight I'm just messing around no harm intended.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Texxan1 said:


> Fish bite when they are hungry or see something they just can not resist.
> 
> Ive caught fish in rain, snow, and days when it is PERFECT.
> 
> ...


X2.Perfect answer.


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

No harm taken. Just laughing now.

But shouldn’t you capitalize the first letter of a sentence. 

By the way I failed English.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. heading out now and i'll will let you know if fish bite right after the rain. 

I'll let you know how I will does.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Even if you have a 3 inch rainfall the 3 inches of fresh water will be on top of the salt water until wind sufficiently stirs it up. You'll never know if you don't go. Let us know.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Fishin Tails said:


> Well by the looks of it he has 1 wife, 4 daughters and 1 Female dog. I see where Bluelight could be stressed out at times. .


That aint no BS!!!!! LOL!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

greddy09sc said:


> I'll let you know how I will does.


 Good one!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

trophytroutman said:


> X2.Perfect answer.


X2


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

i ain't no inglish profeser but i think fish dont mind geting wet

*Privateer*


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Im about to go. I'll see how it is.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Rodney said:


> it's "do" not "does".


Probably just trying to increase his post count and maybe get some cabbage for the English lesson.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had some awesome fishing trip's in the rain. Thunderstorm's..even with choppy conditions.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

Go fishing, enjoy the day..... you never know if it will be your last.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont know about the fish but the skeeters doos....


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Blue Light Special said:


> No harm taken. Just laughing now.
> 
> But shouldn't you capitalize the first letter of a sentence.
> 
> By the way I failed English.


Yes, you should capitalize the first letter of the first word of a sentence. It is also generally accepted that a question mark be placed following an interrogative sentence. I'm not an English major either. ( and I don't care how you pronounce "either")


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

ACbob said:


> Yes, you should capitalize the first letter of the first word of a sentence. It is also generally accepted that a question mark be placed following an interrogative sentence. I'm not an English major either. ( and I don't care how you pronounce "either")


i pranounse it termayder! but thats 'neither here or their

*Privateer*


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Fish must be biting. Greddy hasn't posted a report in a while. 


Come on we're waiting. 


You know you can get internet service on your phone these days.


We're waiting on a report. I would say pateintly, but I am not sure.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well i went out after it cleared up, nada, but im no exactly the most experianced fisherman lol


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats good enough. It will make all of us who were wishing we were out happy to know that it was a slow day. Now I am sorry that your day of fishing wasn't as productive as you would have wanted. Never know until you go.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> Probably just trying to increase his post count and maybe get some cabbage for the English lesson.


Unlike you, i can care less about the increase post count. I have better things in life then try to get rep points.

"DOES" not matter to me what i get. As long as i can post.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> We were just tryin to help a brother out. Chill bro.


If you knew he was a Brother, you would also know that 'does' is OK to use in the above syntax!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

greddy09sc said:


> Unlike you, i can care less about the increase post count. I have better things in life then try to get rep points.
> 
> "DOES" not matter to me what i get. As long as i can post.


Comment wasn't directed at you but if the shoe fits... 
So did the fish bite or were they too wet?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I went and it cleared up. Caught about 10 reds and 5 trout. Only 2 trout kept and no keeper reds. Very slow.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dus a barr sheet in da wuuds?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blue Light Special said:


> I have had great success after a rain.
> 
> The thing I don't like is we always have English majors on here that are here to only point out others bad grammar.
> 
> I understood what you asked and I am sure others will as well.


Ain't that tha truth - we'll give him a break with his 4 little posts. I guess he felt like he had to say something. . . wg


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

I was writing this post last night and couldnt' even finish because I was drunk/tired.

We launched off GYB about 2pm. There was plenty of boats heading in and we were the only one heading out. The lady that works at the front gate sure does have a sense of humor. I like her personality. I was going to wait for 5 more minutes in the car before launching because there was a dark cloud over us. But i decided to launch anyways. What do you know, right when i launched, it started to pour down raining. It rain for about 5 minutes and it stopped. Didn't rain the rest of the day. I should have waited. :headknock

Went to South jetties but the waves were too high, decided to go North jetties cut through and it was 3-4 ft seas. Too high for my 19in bay boat. So we stayed on the channel side North Jetties and anchor will now hold due to high current. Decided to rope up against that 'RED' marker a little past the cut through. No bites for over 1 1/2 hours. Decided to anchor by Sea Wolf park and caught two large hard heads. That was it. Left GYB at 7pm and head to go watch UFC where i got pretty buzz

So I don't think fish bite right after the rain. We were using live shrimp, dead shrimp, and gulp.

Sorry for the long writeup to explain 2 caught hard heads. 

Being out on the water for the first time in over six months was worth it. Fish is just bonus.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good write up. At least you were able to get out and that's what counts


----------

